# Check out The Bubble Blog!



## MKRainville (Aug 28, 2013)

Goodnews Everybody,

My blog has gone live, come and check it out!  http://www.thebubbleblog.com News, Reviews, Tutorials about handmade soap (and all things that bubble)  I will be looking for soapers to interview, products to review and techniques to feature.   Some parts of the blog I will be trying techniques for the first time and sharing my first hand accounts as I learn.  Others will be featuring techniques, recipes and handpicked weekly items I have found on etsy.  

Come on by and show us some love!!


----------



## eyebright (Aug 28, 2013)

Come check out my blog as well. Link in the signature section. Thanks!


----------



## MKRainville (Aug 28, 2013)

I found you  
Added you to my weekly list to read  thanks for the link!!!


----------



## savonierre (Aug 29, 2013)

Very nice blog, your bath bombs are perfect!!


----------



## lisamaliga (Aug 30, 2013)

I liked your bath bomb tutorial so I shared it on Pinterest!


----------



## MKRainville (Aug 30, 2013)

savonierre said:


> Very nice blog, your bath bombs are perfect!!



Thanks Savonierre!!


----------



## MKRainville (Aug 30, 2013)

lisamaliga said:


> I liked your bath bomb tutorial so I shared it on Pinterest!



Hey Lisa! 
Thanks for the share!!  Feel free to share as much as you want  

MK


----------



## heartsong (Sep 5, 2013)

very nice tutorial!   and a well thought out blog, too! I added you to my favorites & posted you at my other forum...great job!


----------

